# AutoKey



## Jeffrey Needle (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi.  I use AutoKey extensively in my work.  Can someone please check and see if this app_lication_, a keyboard expansion program, is in the repositories, before I install FreeBSD? Thanks!


----------



## fonz (Nov 15, 2014)

Doing a `make -C /usr/ports search name=autokey` reveals that this application is apparently not currently in the ports tree. However, since it's written in Python, it's probably possible to port it to FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2014)

Which AutoKey do you mean?  A search indicates several.  There is a Python-based one which appears to not have been ported yet.  It can still be installed, and Python's `pip` can be used.  We encourage people to create ports of the software they use because it benefits others, and there is an active Python on FreeBSD community that can help.


----------



## Jeffrey Needle (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks.  I'm completely green when it comes to porting -- I'm not clear how to do any of that.  Is there some possibility that someone can port it and add it to the repositories?  And as far as several AutoKeys, I think there is a GTK-based and a Qt-based app_lication_.  At least these are the ones that show up in the Debian repositories.  And there is a PPA for AutoKey, although I have no idea whether this is relevant in FreeBSD.  I hope I can perhaps convince someone to take this on for this completely green fellow.  Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2014)

We have a nice book on porting, The FreeBSD Porter's Handbook.  But before starting that, ask on the freebsd-ports mailing list.  Others might be interested in the same program.  Giving a link to the home page would help positively identify the one you want.


----------



## Jeffrey Needle (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks much.  I'll work on it!


----------

